# Canon EOS 50D - ab Oktober



## Frank (11. Sep. 2008)

Hi,

lange drauf hin "gefiebert" - ab Oktober ist sie endlich da.

*Die EOS 50D*

Endlich??? Ich hatte mir mehr versprochen ...
Der Pixelwahn geht weiter: 15,2 Megapixel hat die neue, 10 - 12 hätten mir vollkommen gereicht und wären für eine Semiprofessionelle vollkommen ausreichend gewesen.

ISO Geschwindigkeit bis auf 12800 hochjagen - gehts noch?  
Na klar, ruft ja gleich wieder die Softwareschmieden zum entrauschen auf den Plan.  

Was mich anmacht, wie schon bei der 40D: die Habtik, meine 400D ist mir trotz Batteriegriff hin und wieder zu "klein".  
Die Serienbildfunktion ist schneller - bei meiner 400D sind es 3,5 Bilder, bei der 50D 6,3 Bilder/s.
Weitbereichsautofokus mit 9 Messfeldern mit Kreuzsensor (bei der 400D nur ein Kreuzsensor) welche das Fokussieren bei schwierigen Lichtverhältnissen erheblich erleichtern dürfte ... so hoffe ich zumindest.

LiveView - naja, da ich mich sehr an meinen Winkelsucher gewöhnt habe, könnte ich auf den wohl verzichten. Aber schaun mer mal.

Was haltet ihr von dem Teil. 
Beim stöbern warne ich euch schonmal vor - gute Kritik hält sich in Grenzen für das gute Stück ...  
Wie gesagt, was mich an dem Teil stört: Statt auf Feinheiten einzugehen und an der Rauschquali u. ä. was zu drehen, dreht man bei Canon wieder "nur" an der groben Schrauben wie Pixel und ISO Geschwindigkeit.
Aber bis Weihnachten iss ja noch ein bisschen Zeit ...  

Soll ich euch übrigens mal ganz ehrlich was sagen ... 
Wenn ich nochmal "anfangen" könnte, würde ich mich für Nikon entscheiden.
Nu hab ich aber schon die ganzen Scherben und sonstiges Zubehör ... also bleib isch bei Kännön.


----------



## Ulumulu (11. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Canon EOS 50D - ab Oktober*

Hallo Frank

Naja, die 50D hat schon was finde ich.  
ok 15 Mpixel ist vielleicht ein etwas großer sprung aber naja. 
Ist natürlich die Frage, wie das Rauschverhalten bei den ISO-Stufen so ist. 
Das werden dann erste Tests zeigen. angeblich soll die Qualität gar nicht so schlecht sein. 
Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, mein Hobby auszubauen, gerade die hohen ISO werte wären sehr interessant bei schlechtem Licht. 
Aber ich warte erstmal ab.
Es ist nämlich noch nicht alles gewesen, was da so neues kommt. 

In den DSLR Foren geht es heiß zur Sache denn Canon hat noch eine oder evtl. mehrere Kamera(s) angekündigt worüber aber noch kaum Informationen aber viele Gerüchte vorliegen.
Wahrscheinlich wird es ein Nachfolger der 5D mit dem Namen 7D.
Canon macht auf jedenfalls ein großes Spektakel daraus.:crazy 

Zu sehen hier: http://www.canon.com/moon/en/index.html
Das bild wurde in den letzten Tagen immer Klarer.

Auch auf der deutschen Canon Seite ist eine ankündigung mit dem Tietel "Die EOS Geschichte geht weiter..."

Je nach dem wie sich da der Preis richtet wäre es evtl. möglich ins Vollformat einzusteigen.2

Von Nikon gibts jetzt eine neue mit der kann man sogar Videos drehen 
Braucht man sowas wirklich bei einer DSLR?:crazy 

Mal schauen, was die Photokina noch so ans Licht bringt 
Evtl. fahr ich da hin.


----------



## chromis (12. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Canon EOS 50D - ab Oktober*

Hi Frank,

sei doch froh über die 50D, dann kannst Du die 40D zu einem sehr guten Preis bekommen 

Von meiner 40er würde ich niemals auf die 50er umsteigen, aber von der 350 auf die 40 war's schon ein gewaltiger Schritt. Gehäuse, individuell programmierbare Einstellungen, Geschwindigkeit, Fokus...

Live View kannst Du vergessen solange das Display nicht wie an den Kompakten schwenkbar ist. Da ist der Winkelsucher allemal besser. Ich hab den Live View noch nie gebraucht.

Ist halt schon ein Elend mit den immer häufigeren Modellwechseln, aber die Marketingstrategen haben das Sagen und der Erfolg wird ihnen recht geben.

Was willst Du mit Nikon, Videos drehen? Auch dort werden nach den gleichen Gesichtspunkten neue Modelle auf den Markt geworfen wie bei anderen Firmen auch.

Wie gesagt, der Modellwechsel hat für den Käufer auch Vorteile, schau Dir mal die 40D an. Für das gesparte Geld(dürften fast 500Euro sein) gibt's Blitze, Stative, Objektive, Taschen, Rucksäcke, Fernbedienungen.....


----------



## Conny (12. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Canon EOS 50D - ab Oktober*

Hallo Frank,

natürlich wird es in immer kürzeren Abständen neue Kameras geben! Sie wollen alle nur unser Bestes: unsere Goldtaler 
Ich bin mit meiner 40D rundum zufrieden. Das einzige, was mir fehlt ist ein schwenkbares Display, aber wie Rainer schon sagte, an den Winkelsucher gewöhnt man sich schnell. Und für diese "Über-Kopf-Aufnahmen" sind die DSLR eh zu schwer!
Den Live-View kann man getrost vergessen.
Die Angst vor hohen ISO-Werten verstehe ich einfach nicht. Wenn ich die Alternative habe, zwischen einem unscharfen Bild oder eventuell etwas Rauschen, nutze ich lieber einige Stufen höher in der ISO-Geschwindigkeit. Beruflich habe ich mit einer ganz anderen Qualität von Rauschen in Bildern zu tun.
Und dann kann ich mich mit Nikon nicht anfreunden. Für mich sind alle Modelle zu groß. Und einige von diesen möchtegern-Profi Features würden mich nur nerven. Aber es gilt auch hier: meist bleibt man oder frau bei dem alt bewährten bekannten.


----------



## ron (14. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Canon EOS 50D - ab Oktober*

Du hast ganz recht Conny,

auch ich bin mit meiner 40D sehr zufrieden. Auch ich habe das Live View noch nicht benutzt, aber das hat viel damit zu tun, dass ich zumeist draussen fotografiere. Und da wäre der Gebrauch vom Live View auch viel zu gefährlich.

Beim Komponieren von Stilleben im "Studio" und dann am PC angeschlossen ist es eine feine Sache im dobbelten Sinne: das Bild auf dem PC ist wenn nicht sogar 100% in jedem Fall aber grösser als das Sucherbild und man kann das Licht bzw. die Komposition minimal verändern, während man das Ergebnis auf dem Bildschirm mitverfolgen kann.

Was mir allerdings immer noch fehlt, sind Autofokussensoren, die angeordnet sind im Goldenen Schnitt. Aber dafür jetzt eine neue Kamera kaufen (wenn sie das hätte) würde ich auch nicht. 

Ich habe meine alte EOS 5 und jetzt die 40D. So kann ich den Teleeffekt bei der digitalen und den Weitwinkeleffekt bei der analogen Kamera ausnutzen.

Was wirklich schade ist, das ich das Sigma APO 300 Makro und das Sigma 24 mm nicht auf der Digitalen nutzen kann. (Die Blende wird nicht geschaltet)

Aber ob Nikon, oder Canon, oder was auch immer: es kommt immer noch auf die Person an, die die Bilder macht. Ein guter Fotograf schafft es eben das meiste aus seiner Ausrüstung raus zu holen, statt sich auf Bilder zu versuchen wofür die Kamera nicht gedacht ist. Aber es ist klar: die Industri will uns das Geld aus der Tasche locken. Gleichzeitig stehen die Berufsfotografen unter einem erheblichen Druck immer spektakulärere Bilder zu liefern. Ich nehme aber an, dass die wenigsten von uns, sich in solchen Sphären bewegen, wo wir für eine Ausstellung arbeiten mit Bildern, die 1 m2 gross sind und wo der Besucher dann auf einem halben Meter rangeht.

In dem Falle muss man eben auf Grossformat setzen  

Vielleicht die grösste Schwäche der Digitalfotografie: sie verführt zum schnellen Fotografieren. Das heisst, dass die Gefahr zum Knipsen immer grösser wird. "Zu Hause suche ich eben die schönste Bilder raus". Klar: Tiere in Bewegung, oder Kinder beim Spielen sind Themen wo Serien grosse Vorteile bietet. Aber ansonsten geht die Gesamtqualität eher zurück, wenn man sich nicht die Zeit nimmt das Licht und/oder die Komposition in Ruhe zu beurteilen.

MfG

Ron


----------



## firehunter (17. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Canon EOS 50D - ab Oktober*

Was soll "ISO-Geschwindigkeit" sein??? ISO bezeichnet in diesem Zusammenhang die Lichtempfindlichkeit!

Man kann zwar bei hohen ISO-Werten mit kürzere Belichtungszeit noch Fotos machen, aber der Begriff ist schlicht Unsinn.
Daher ist es für diese Fälle, wie ron schon richtig geschrieben hat, schon sinnvoll.


----------



## Digicat (17. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Canon EOS 50D - ab Oktober*

Also die Pixelmania is ein Horror :crazy 

Aber die Möglichkeit die Iso hochzufahren finde ich gelungen.

Bei meiner Sony Alpha 700 gehts rauf bis 6400  

Hier ein Beispiel vom letzten Urlaub in Assisi (in Kirchen darf nicht geblitzt werden)
 
Iso 3200

Um noch einmal auf EOS 50D zurück zu kommen.

Kenn jetzt nicht die genauen Daten, aber nur wegen Video und LV würde ich nicht wechseln. Vorallem wenn 

der Akku
der BG
auch erneuert werden muß :crazy 

OK, die MP`s sind schon von Vorteil, beim Croppen, aber nur dann wenn das Rauschverhalten auch passt.


----------



## Conny (17. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Canon EOS 50D - ab Oktober*

Hallo,

ISO = International Standard Organisation; sonst nix!

Fotografie-Lexikon



> Der ISO-Wert, auch bekannt als ISO-Geschwindigkeit, beschreibt die Lichtempfindlichkeit von Filmen in der analogen, bzw. die Lichtempfindlichkeit der Bildsensoren, in der digitalen Fotografie. Bei niedrigen ISO-Werten, benötigt ein Film, oder der Sensor mehr Licht für eine Ausreichende Belichtung, eines Fotos, als bei hohen ISO Werten. Hohe ISO Werte können jedoch durch die höhere Lichtempfindlichkeit bei Filmen zu einer art Körnigkeit, bzw durch die Verstärkung des Bildsignals bei Sensoren zu einem Bildrauschen führen.



Und hier möchte ich noch auf das "können" hinweisen. Es kommt auf die Kamera und auf die Situation an. Bei meiner Kamera ist das Rauschen relativ gering. HDR kann man ab Iso 400 nicht mehr machen! Aber Fotos von einem Musical oder bei Nacht auf der Illumina durchaus. Oder in Kirchen    Schönes Foto, Helmut! Und nicht verwackelt! Und eigentlich keine Rauschen!


----------



## Ulumulu (18. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Canon EOS 50D - ab Oktober*

Hallo

Vielleicht haben es ja schon einige von euch mitbekommen. 
Am 17 September wurde die EOS 5D Mark II vorgestellt, Nachfolger der 3 Jahre alten EOS 5D.

Mehr zusehen bei:
http://www.canon.de/For_Home/Product_Finder/Cameras/Digital_SLR/EOS_5D_Mark_II/index.asp


Diese Kamera kann bis auf ISO 25600, hat einen 21 Megapixel Vollformatsensor und kann Full HD Videos aufnehmen.

Startpreis ab ende November ca. 2499€
Was haltet ihr von der Kamera?

Ich persönlich bin sehr beeindruckt, Allerdings wäre die Videofunktion nicht notwendig aber das wird wohl in Zukunft der Standart bei jeder Digitalkamera sein. Jetzt schwappt es halt zu den DSLRs über.
Ist sicher in manchen Situationen praktisch.

Mich selber würde mal Interessieren, wie das Rauschen so bei ISO 25600 ist.
Das ist im vergleich zu den letzten Kameras ein großer Sprung von Canon.

Ok 21 Megapixel sind ein bisschen sehr viel finde ich, aber auch hier folgt man nur dem aktuellem Trend. 
Und der heißt Pixelwettrüsten. :crazy 


Ich bin am 26. September mit einem Bekannten auf der Photokina.
Tickets sind heute mit der Post gekommen.  
Ich hoffe, das man da mal Testbilder machen kann mit der 50D und der neuen 5D MK II.:beeten 
Denn eine von den Beiden wird nächstes Jahr meine neue Kamera werden.


----------



## Digicat (18. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Canon EOS 50D - ab Oktober*

Servus Fotofreunde, Servus Daniel

Digitalkamera.de - 5DMKII

Videos von der 5DMKII

EF 24/1.4 USMII

Digitalkamera.de - 50D

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------



## firehunter (18. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Canon EOS 50D - ab Oktober*

Naja Pixelwahnsinn würde ich das nicht unbedingt nennen. Das ist immerhin ein Vollformatsensor. Als Pixelwahnsinn würde ich Kompaktkameras mit winzigem Sensor mit 10 MP bezeichnen.
ISO 25600 ist ja nur für Extremsituationen. Da kann es schon Sinn machen etwas mehr Rauschen zu akzeptieren wenn das Bild dafür scharf wird. Aber im allgemeinen ist es meist so, dass von einer Generation zur nächsten das Rauschen bei gleichem ISO-Wert besser wird. So gesehen bringen höhere maximale ISO-Werte doch was 

Die Bsp-Videos sind ja mal "lustig". Die 5D soll Full-HD Videos machen, aber die Bsp-Videos sind höchsten PAL


----------



## firehunter (19. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Canon EOS 50D - ab Oktober*

Zur 5D Mark II gibts bei Computerbase noch einen Artikel.

Darin ist z.B. folgendes zu lesen:


> Das Herzstück, der Sensor, ist mit 36 x 24 mm so groß wie ein Kleinbildnegativ und löst 21,1 Megapixel auf – das ist genau so viel, wie auch die EOS 1Ds Mark III, das derzeitige Topmodell bei Canon, zur Verfügung hat, und immerhin über acht Megapixel mehr als der Vorgänger zu bieten hatte. Durch ein neues Mikrolinsenlayout dürfte der Sensor der 5D Mark II im Vergleich zur 1Ds Mk III allerdings sogar etwas besser im Rauschverhalten sein.


Also weniger Rauschen als die 1Ds Mk III ist schon beachtlich  



> es wurde analog zu Nikons D90 ebenfalls eine Videofunktion integriert, die Full-HD-Videos, genauer 1080p Material bei 30 Bildern pro Sekunde, aufnehmen kann. Interessant ist auch die Möglichkeit, während des Filmens Fotos im Einzel- oder Serienbildmodus aufzunehmen, während die Videoaufnahme unmittelbar danach fortgesetzt wird. Dies lässt vermuten, dass der Autofokus mithilfe des Motivkontrastes auch im Videomodus funktioniert.


Full-HD in 1080p, also mit Vollbildern und Autofokus ist schon sehr gut. Ob das die eingefleischten SLR-Fans toll finden weiß ich nicht, aber da ich sowohl Bilder als auch Videos mache, finde ich es zumindest sehr interessant.
Dazu kommt das ich mir wohl nächstes Jahr eine DSLR und eine DV-Cam zulegen wollte. Da die DV-Cam natürlich auch (full) HD tauglich sein soll, könnte ich mir durchaus überlegen erst die 5D Mk II zu kaufen und damit mal einige Tests zu machen. Sicher ist das kein vollwertiger DV-Cam Ersatz, aber wenn die Ergebnisse gut sind, kann ich zumindest die DV-Cam noch etwas warten lassen, denn von den aktuellen Modellen bin ich noch nicht überzeugt.
Zudem braucht man nur ein Gerät mitschleppen, was sehr vorteilhaft ist, wenn man noch nicht sicher weiß was einen erwartet.
Nebenbei möchte ich mal eine DV-Cam mit solchen Objektiven sehen wie es die für DSLRs gibt


----------

